# Screen saver that does work



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Has anyone tried the united devices screen saver? I think its at www.ud.com. It's like the seti screen saver in that it does computations on your pc.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My wife uses it on her imac at home.


----------

